# Omar Henry: MMA Isn’t A Sport, It’s Almost Something Like A Freak Show



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

Boxer Omar Henry reacted on his twitter about James Toney getting dominated by Randy Couture at UFC 118










http://steverattlesnake.cliquezone....-sport-its-almost-something-like-a-freak-show


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I could dissect every comment and describe how foolish he sounds, but there is no point, right?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is a purely biased opinion. I love how he did a complete 180. He starts talking about how MMA doesn't require skill, but then he makes excuses as to why he is scared to fight in an MMA fight. :confused02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think we shouldn't pay attention to every person who gives a personal opinion about MMA.
Especially if that person has nothing in common with this sport. And "this Omar" fits perfectly in this profile.
Toney wasn't about MMA vs Boxing. For him...being a boxer passed his prime, with little possibilities to reach the top of the rankings in boxing again, this fight against Randy was a chance to promote himself, start some buzz arround him and make some easy money. He showed absolutely nothing in this fight and still he cashed in. Plus. he was the center of attention wherever he went in the last months. Mission accomplished.

Omar Henry, being this, almost annonymus boxer at this point in his career, can follow Toney's example and try to make a name for himself by talking about atuff he doesn't understand.
And i have a feeling other boxers will do the same.
Boxing is going down these days. MMA is rising.

It's better not to pay attention to everyone who starts talking. If someone has something to prove, they should do it in the ring/octagon.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

haha. he just sounds like a bad sport that can't hack the fact that a fellow boxer got mauled, meh.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

limba said:


> I think we shouldn't pay attention to every person who gives a personal opinion about MMA.
> Especially if that person has nothing in common with this sport. And "this Omar" fits perfectly in this profile.
> Toney wasn't about MMA vs Boxing. For him...being a boxer passed his prime, with little possibilities to reach the top of the rankings in boxing again, this fight against Randy was a chance to promote himself, start some buzz arround him and make some easy money. He showed absolutely nothing in this fight and still he cashed in. Plus. he was the center of attention wherever he went in the last months. Mission accomplished.
> 
> ...


great post :thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

All I have to say is, Who is this?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Massive Boxing douche butthurt detected.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> All I have to say is, Who is this?


He is 10-0 with huge wins over.....

Well atleast the fighters he was fought are all monsters. I mean there combined recored is something like 40W's 50L's


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> All I have to say is, Who is this?


This, and I am a boxing fan.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> All I have to say is, Who is this?


Omar is a very promising up and comer right now in boxing. He is a pretty exciting fighter to watch. Right now he has a 10-0 record with 8 KO's. He should get his name out there sometime in the near future.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> All I have to say is, Who is this?


ummm he is a young boxer with a stunning resume with wins over... wait he hasn't fought anyone of any note... and has only had 10 professional bouts... He is a clown


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Omar is a very promising up and comer right now in boxing. He is a pretty exciting fighter to watch. Right now he has a 10-0 record with 8 KO's. He should get his name out there sometime in the near future.


Oh so he is some nobody who is being fed cans until his management can secure a big payday for him to fight someone an average joe would know. Got it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> ummm he is a young boxer with a stunning resume with wins over... wait he hasn't fought anyone of any note... and has only had 10 professional bouts... He is a clown





cdtcpl said:


> Oh so he is some nobody who is being fed cans until his management can secure a big payday for him to fight someone an average joe would know. Got it.


I wouldn't say that. I think I read something that said he has only been a professional fighter for a little over a year so going 10-0 with 8 KO's is still pretty impressive. He is a very young fighter still so you can't really expect him to have huge names on his record yet.

Now with that being said, he definitely has no room to talk about fighters like Couture who have been around the block and back before he even thought about turning pro. :thumbsup:


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

I like boxing and MMA. Comparing them is completley wrong becasue they diffrent sports. The thing that is strange to me is boxers and their fans attitudes.

I remeber when people said boxing was barbaric. Boxing fans would defend calling it a sport. 

Now those same people call MMA barbaric and boxing is a sport with honor......They are both sports, but MMA works better in a set real combat.(Im talking about a fight with rules) MMA is a complete fight involving a ground game. Boxing is just one form of fighting, that is why it cannot compete with an MMA fighter.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Omar is a very promising up and comer right now in boxing. He is a pretty exciting fighter to watch. Right now he has a 10-0 record with 8 KO's. He should get his name out there sometime in the near future.





edlavis88 said:


> ummm he is a young boxer with a stunning resume with wins over... wait he hasn't fought anyone of any note... and has only had 10 professional bouts... He is a clown


Yup. A thing i forgot to mention in my post.
I don't care how promissing he is, but someone should tell him how it works. He has a record of 10-0 with wins over....nobodys: cans, boxers that box for those extra 2k a night in order to make some extra money and make sure that others like Omar have a nice record.
Why isn't he fighting contenders yet?! If not TOP 5-10 boxers, then at least TOP 20 fighters.
Because that's the way boxing is working. And that is the main reason boxing is going down like a massive rock down the mountain.
In MMA if you are good you get your chance to fight against contenders right away. An MMA fighter's record is something that usually tells the truth about how good he is, with some exceptions of course. 
Someone should tell Omar that his record = zero so far. I don't care how promissing he is right now or how succesfull he will be in the future. Firstly he should beat a big name in boxing and maybe become a champ, and after that he could talk about MMA. 
I believe he wouldn't last one minute in the octagon against any of the UFC, SF or WEC fighters.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I found this pretty funny. His conditioning coach Alex Ariza said Omar is very much like Cotto. “He moves like Cotto. He looks like Cotto. He’s got the same hair as Cotto. He wants to be like Cotto..."

Then i found this... http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/3/16/1374863/miguel-cotto-wont-rule-out-mma-sigh


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

So real men only throw punches?

Last time I checked soldiers and marines are taught how to throw kicks, how to takedown an enemy, are taught various armbars, choke holds, etc. You're telling me they don't fight like men? Whats not manly about using your tools to get a job done. Idiots.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

hey its his opinion but you know if chokes and such take no skill and all that, how did toney get dominated and made to look like a training partner instead of a fighter?


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Boxing is clearly a better sport because we get to see a bunch of 30-0 fighters fight for the championship for the first time. 

There will never a fighter with a record of 20-0 or 30-0 in MMA, MMA sucks.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Boxing is clearly a better sport because we get to see a bunch of 30-0 fighters fight for the championship for the first time.
> 
> There will never a fighter with a record of 20-0 or 30-0 in MMA, MMA sucks.


:happy02: i almost took that post seriously, pretty sure your being sarcastic, right?:confused02:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

what is it with these homophobic moron boxers? Apparently the only way a real man fights is with his fists. :sarcastic12:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He's just mad that Toney got beat down.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

enceledus said:


> what is it with these homophobic moron boxers? Apparently the only way a real man fights is with his fists. :sarcastic12:




Gay! Gay I tell you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI9-B0mNSA8



Such blatant gayness! This is the gayest thing since gay came to gaytown!


Okay, sorry. 


I actually think that MMA fighters would be much more humble if most boxers actually gave them some of the respect they deserve. More often than not though they get the typical, hump me on the ground response, which is really just sad.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Another Brain-Damaged Boxer said:


> He didn't get knocked out by someone's fist he got choked out there's no art in that.


There is an art in that. It's called Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu...

*waits for Omar Henry to type "Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu" into google*



> MMA isnt a sport to me PERIOD! Its almost something like a freak show.


If boxers spent more time ducking punches and less time ducking opponents, maybe the sport would look a little less like professional wrestling.

Actually, Omar, it's an EXCLAMATION POINT! Not a period.



> Lets turn it around I wanna fight Frankie Edgar of MMA in a boxing match. I bet I'll knock him out quicker than James Toney lost yesterday.


When MMA fighters decide that the only important weapon is their hands, they'll call you. But, in the mean time, they'd rather be *fighting *than boxing.



> I like to let my fists do the talking not my elbows and knees!


Which is like trying to fight a fully armed marine with a filed down bar of soap.

Seriously, I'd love to put you in K-1, have you fight Buakaw Por Pramuk, and see how much talking your hands (or any other part of you) did when he lays a shin across your jaw.



> No real skill is needed to be a MMA fighter I mean you got heavyweight champions with a 3-1 MMA record you will never see that in boxing!


You really want to get started on a list of things you'll never see in boxing?

How about fighters who actually want to take on the best competition in the world? How about fighters who actually show up to fight because they love it, not because it's their only marketable job skill? How about guys who get paid jack-sh*t, but bring performances that bring entire stadiums to their feet?

And how about this? How about fighters who show respect for the skill sets of other athletes? Where's that in boxing, exactly?



> I seen the James Toney fight that was so wack! MMA is garbage you can legally choke someone unconscious WFT!
> Boxing is the best PERIOD!


Yeah, because, we all know that in a real fight, your opponent is going to stand in front of you and just throw hands, out of respect for the Marquess of Queensberry.

You're going to complain that you didn't like a move? That was your biggest problem with the James Toney fight?

I guess Omar has never been in a fight in his life, just boxing matches.

On a serious note, though, I get pissed off about guys like this. I'd love to just tear one of Omar Henry's arms out and beat him unconscious with it. This guy competes in a sport where, even if the competitors were fighters, even if their skills counted for something in the real world, you'd never know it, because the restrictions on technique are so heavy.

The majority of boxing techniques as implemented in contemporary sport are just not effective in a fight, and we saw that with Toney. They require a level of commitment to the front leg and a willingness to leave the lower body totally unprotected. Boxers aren't fighters, and we've known this for some time. Omar Henry doesn't fight, he boxes, and that's fine.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^ owned


This guy should know, if we are really going to go over the list of things "real men" shouldn't do, twitter would probably be on that list.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

SJ said:


> ^^^ owned
> 
> 
> This guy should know,* if we are really going to go over the list of things "real men" shouldn't do, twitter would be top five on that list*.


qft and fixed:thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

IronMan said:


> There is an art in that. It's called Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu...
> 
> *waits for Omar Henry to type "Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu" into google*
> 
> ...


raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Either Omar is either trying to hype a "freak show" fight of his own, or he's just not very bright.

Either way, crap like this has a lot to do with why I hardly watch boxing anymore.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> All I have to say is, Who is this?


You got me :confused05:


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd rather be a conscious "woman" than an unconscious "real man" any day of the week.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

IronMan said:


> If boxers spent more time ducking punches and less time ducking opponents, maybe the sport would look a little less like professional wrestling.


I hope you don't mind, but this is going in my sig!


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

limba said:


> I think we shouldn't pay attention to every person who gives a personal opinion about MMA.
> Especially if that person has nothing in common with this sport. And "this Omar" fits perfectly in this profile.
> Toney wasn't about MMA vs Boxing. For him...being a boxer passed his prime, with little possibilities to reach the top of the rankings in boxing again, this fight against Randy was a chance to promote himself, start some buzz arround him and make some easy money. He showed absolutely nothing in this fight and still he cashed in. Plus. he was the center of attention wherever he went in the last months. Mission accomplished.
> 
> ...


couldnt have said it better :thumbsup:, why do these guys in boxing continue to speak about something they have no clue about? i mean is this the only way they get any attention from the media these days


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> I hope you don't mind, but this is going in my sig!


No worries, man. I'm glad you like it.

And thanks to the guys who have repped the post. I always appreciate it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't get it, why does he want to fight Frankie under boxing rules? MMA stands for mixed martial arts, wherew boixing is only one part of it. Why go back to only boxing.

Reading this type of comments is only a waste of time since he makes absolutely no valid points.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I'd rather be a conscious "woman" than an unconscious "real man" any day of the week.


My guess is that real men crap their pants when they get choked out. I'm sure Omar would.


----------

